# [H] 40k orks [W] SM, BT or SW



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all. Have the following orks:
1 Gazghkull Thraka - painted (alternative blue armour) and based
1 Big Mek with KFF - painted and based
30 Boyz - part painted
10 Nobz - part painted
5 Kommandos - base coated
1 Boss Snikrot - base coated
4 Cyborkz - part painted
1 Painboy - Base coated
1 Killa Kan - part painted
Looking for Black Templars and Space Wolves mainly, but hit me up with any marine stuff you have


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm'ed


----------



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

Kommandos, Snikrot, Kan and Mek in discussion, rest still available


----------

